# Custom Trim Packages



## nametagaaron (Dec 18, 2007)

Hello,

I'm wondering what this process is called. I've been told it's called a custom trim package.

Examples:










The tag on the bottom right of the shirt, sewed on.










I need help with this because I would like to do this to my shirt. I don't want a square, I want a small rectangle with my logo across the tag, sewed onto the bottom of the shirt.

How can I do this?
What companies do this for me?

HELP!

Thanks


----------



## D3c0Y (Oct 23, 2007)

If you do a search you'll find plenty of topics that discuss this.

But if you look to the left under the preferred vendors, you'll see a few companies that make custom tags (Clothing Labels 4 U, Lucky Label, etc.etc...)


----------



## nametagaaron (Dec 18, 2007)

I searched the forum plenty and still couldn't find info.


----------



## D3c0Y (Oct 23, 2007)

try custom tag as a keyword.

What your asking about is basically a tag/label that you sew on the side yourself.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

You basically would just find a label company and ask them for a small label that would be applied to the bottom of the shirt. You give the design you want and they make you the custom labels.

Then you would have a screen printer/embroider/seamstress/relabeling company sew the label on for you.


----------

